# Sticky  Frequently Asked Questions in the T-Shirt Marketing Forum: New here? Read Me



## Solmu

Q: What kind of sites have you used to market?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t2809.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t9555.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4161.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t68044.html

Q: How about some good general tips?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4115.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4636.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4650.html

Q: Any ideas on standing out?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t16593.html

Q: Some information on advertising successes and failures?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3498.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t502.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t8108.html

Q: I want my stuff seen... help?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3656.html

Q: Any branding specifics?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t5000.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t3148.html

Q: How should I approach people to sell a service?
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20819.html

Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite marketing thread? Post it up!

The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.

We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


----------



## Ella Den

It is Very helpful, Thanks.
But I still do not know how to promote my site. Could you help me?


wholesale men's shirts, the world's largest supplier of men's shirts (6031Grid)


----------



## rsdwears

Ella Den said:


> It is Very helpful, Thanks.
> But I still do not know how to promote my site. Could you help me?
> 
> 
> wholesale men's shirts, the world's largest supplier of men's shirts (6031Grid)


Dear Sir,

Have a nice day, 

I hope you are fine.
We are professional Hosiery and Garments factory.

RSD WEARS:- Manufacturers and Exporters Of
Hosiery / Garments and Gloves Equipments

We introduce ourselves as leading manufacturers & exporter all kind of Hosiery / Garments / Gloves and Sports Wear and all of our worthy clients are much satisfied with our qualities and prices..............................

To learn more about our company please visit our website"
R S D Wears 
E-Mail Address : [email protected]


----------



## ericsson2416

I know this is an older thread but lots of good info on shirt selling as you dive into the links.


----------



## Tee Designer

im missing facebook ads in the post above, best marketing tool period


----------



## brycescottcox

I really like your site tshirt forum.com my name is Bryce and my website is topnotchtrendsetters.com the hottest new clothing company to finally hit the web so take a look and get your hand on our first high quality design and fabric shirt that is classical..thank you if you took time out to read my post...


----------



## brycescottcox

www.topnotchtrendsetters.com


----------



## sksalma1133

Solmu said:


> Q: What kind of sites have you used to market?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t2809.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t9555.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4161.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t68044.html
> 
> Q: How about some good general tips?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4115.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4636.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t4650.html
> 
> Q: Any ideas on standing out?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t16593.html
> 
> Q: Some information on advertising successes and failures?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3498.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t502.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t8108.html
> 
> Q: I want my stuff seen... help?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t3656.html
> 
> Q: Any branding specifics?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t5000.html
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t3148.html
> 
> Q: How should I approach people to sell a service?
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20819.html
> 
> Note: This list is incomplete, you can help the forums by contributing to it! Have a favourite marketing thread? Post it up!
> 
> The above threads are not necessarily definitive, I'm sure there are other great threads on the topics. So if you have better threads that answer the above questions, feel free to post those too.
> 
> We want a few of the best threads on each topic, so when better examples are found we can replace the weaker ones with those.


https://teespring.com/love-heart-printed-long-sleeve#pid=288&cid=6101&sid=front


----------



## amandajohn

I need marketing tips


----------

